# Sexing BN's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Can some people help me on this, am trying to track down a female BN, some pics would be great, planetcatfish profiles were saying they have no bristles at all, but coulda swore before some said they have small bristles and males have larger ones...


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

When they are small it is almost impossible to tell the difference. The bristles do not develope until the fish reach a certain size. Mine were easily distinguishable once they reached 2 inches. Before that only they, God and maybe an expert could have told. The females may or may not have small bristles around the side and front of their mounth. Only the males have the antler type looking bristles that go up on the nose part of the fish. However, some sub males may only develope very small bristles on the nose and could easily be mistaken for females. If you have an "alpha" male you will know and if you have a 2" + BN without any bristles it's a female, other then that you may get lucky in guessing. I have one male, one female and one I don't really know female. She has small bristles and I added her to the tank with the male and within one hour he tore her up and shredded her fins. Now I think it may be a sub male or they just didn't hit it off right. My other female is bristleless and I hope that they will make a pair.


----------

